# à mi-chemin entre l'opposé et l'inverse de vous



## pinard

Bonjour,

La discussion prend place entre un couple rompu.
La femme affirme qu'elle invite ses amis chez elle parfois.
Il lui demande "des amis de quel genre".
Et lui répond : "à mi-chemin entre l'opposé et l''inverse de vous".

Alors j'ai deux questions:

1.Est-ce que "à mi-chemin" a un sens "approchant, à peu près" dans ce contexte?

2.Est-ce que "l'opposé et l'inverse de vous" a un sens "qui que ce soit, ils sont complètement différents de vous, ça c'est sûr" ?

En fait la femme a l'intention de l'embêter.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

L'_opposé_ et l'_inverse_ sont des quasi synonymes. _À mi-chemin entre les deux_ signifie _dont le sens est entre les deux_, donc quelque chose qui a plus ou moins le même sens que ces deux termes.

Elle aurait donc pu donner une des réponses suivantes:
_— Des amis qui sont l'opposé de vous / votre opposé._
_— __Des amis qui sont __l'inverse de vous / votre inverse._
_— __Des amis qui ne vous ressemblent en rien__._


----------



## pinard

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello !


----------



## SergueiL

J'aurais tendance à penser que la réponse signifie : des gens comme toi. Il s'agit là d'une logique amoureuse (même si séparation).


----------



## Mout

Moi, je la comprends comme Maître Capello. Un savant mélange de "n'a rien à voir" et de "complètement différent"
et même plus loin en disant que "tout ce que vous aimez, mes amis le détestent et tout ce que vous haïssez, mes amis l'adorent."


----------



## pinard

Mais comment est-ce qu'elle pourrait insinuer une telle chose en prononçant les mots "opposé" et "inverse" ?

En plus elle le déteste, sans aucune hésitation, c'est très clair dans le livre.

La réponse de Mout va mieux selon le contexte.


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, je pense plutôt comme Sergueil. L'opposé de l'inverse = l'opposé de l'opposé = - x - = +, donc = semblable, pareil.
Cette femme le taquine pour lui dire qu'elle invite des gens comme lui, et donc, comme le dit bien Sergueil, souligne ici son attachement à ce monsieur.

Un couple rompu = un couple très fatigué (par un exercice physique)
un couple *qui a* rompu = qui s'est séparé ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Moi, je pense plutôt comme Sergueil. L'opposé de  l'inverse = l'opposé de l'opposé = - x - = +, donc = semblable,  pareil.


On ne parle pourtant nulle part d'«opposé de l'inverse»…  On parle de quelque chose qui est mi-inverse, mi-opposé.


----------



## SergueiL

L’ambiguïté de la réponse de la femme est un vrai délice. Elle laisse la   porte ouverte à toutes les interprétations. J'adore ce genre de  phrases  à double sens, caractéristiques du dialogue amoureux.
 Pinard dit qu'elle déteste son ex, c'est bien possible, mais cette réplique montre qu'elle est restée très joueuse.



Maître Capello said:


> On ne parle pourtant nulle part d'«opposé de l'inverse»…  On parle de quelque chose qui est mi-inverse, mi-opposé.


En logique pure, quasiment euclidienne, c'est probablement vrai. La formulation est cependant suffisamment équivoque pour soupçonner que le but est ailleurs.


----------



## Aoyama

> On ne parle pourtant nulle part d'«opposé de l'inverse»…


On parle de 





> "à mi-chemin entre l'opposé et l'inverse de vous".


 donc  "l'opposé et l'inverse de vous" , donc "l'opposé de vous" et "l'inverse de vous". A mi-chemin signifiant "au milieu" ... En mélangeant tout ça, je pense qu'on est dans la similitude .


----------



## sweet1234

Si l'on veut faire des mathématiques, l'opposé de 2, c'est -2 et l'inverse de 2, c'est 1/2... donc entre 0,5 et -2 ça fait plutôt pencher la balancer vers l'opposé, ce qui est cohérent avec le contexte: elle a quitté son mari et ne fréquente plus que des hommes bien différents de lui!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, là il faut tout de suite arrêter la fumette!  Nous discutons une question de langue et non de mathématiques.  La définition et la signification de _opposé_ et de _inverse_ n'est pas du tout la même dans ces deux domaines…

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne trouve pour ma part la phrase aucunement ambiguë. Elle pourrait éventuellement être ironique, mais Pinard nous laisse entendre que le contexte infirme cette possibilité. En tout cas, le sens premier et littéral de  cette phrase est limpide: les amis que cette femme fréquente sont selon ses dires tout le contraire de son ex.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais quand même ... Au milieu de l'inverse de l'opposé, _ l'inverse et l'opposé s'annulant_, on se retrouve symétriquement au milieu, donc pareil ... ?


----------



## Schmorgluck

Sauf que dans la phrase (désolé de reprendre un vocabulaire mathématique), _opposé _et _inverse _ne sont pas composés, il en est fait une sorte de moyenne. Et comme, en dehors des mathématiques, ces deux termes sont synonymes, ça revient au même qu'utiliser l'un ou l'autre, mais la formulation alambiquée renforce ici le sarcasme.


----------



## Maître Capello

Schmorgluck said:


> Sauf que dans la phrase (désolé de reprendre un vocabulaire mathématique), _opposé _et _inverse _ne sont pas composés, il en est fait une sorte de moyenne. Et comme, en dehors des mathématiques, ces deux termes sont synonymes, ça revient au même qu'utiliser l'un ou l'autre, mais la formulation alambiquée renforce ici le sarcasme.


Exactement!


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, certes, mais alors quel est le _sarcasme_ ? Vouloir simplement dire " j'invite des gens qui ne sont pas comme vous" ne me semble pas sarcastique. Alors que " eh bien, imaginez-vous , j'invite des gens qui sont finalement comme vous", me semble plus dans le ton du sarcasme ou de l'ironie.


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Nous discutons une question de langue et non de mathématiques. La définition et la signification de opposé et de inverse n'est pas du tout la même dans ces deux domaines…


Mais le terme employé est le même, on ne peut s'empêcher de leur trouver un air de famille. Donc, on prend un domaine et on le frotte sur l'autre et on regarde si, par hasard, cela ne fait pas d'étincelles.



Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne trouve pour ma part la phrase aucunement ambiguë.


Ses sentiments ne sont peut-être pas ambigus mais sa réponse l'est, à coup sûr, sinon Pinard n'aurait pas posé la question 2. Et on ne serait pas là à en discuter...


----------



## sweet1234

On n'a pas relevé que la femme vouvoie son ex-mari.... s'adresserait-elle à plusieurs personnes? S'agit-il d'un texte ancien ou d'un milieu très chic?
En tout cas, j'aime bien cette phrase et je la mettrai à toutes les sauces...


----------

